# Two Questions on make over



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

To your first question: I would use the same flooring (same color) throughout the house. It will give a better flow, making it looked planned rather than piecemeal. 

Regarding your second question: Pics would really, really help here.


----------



## drrazzu (Jul 26, 2011)

I can get my wife to take some pics. The room is a messy clutter but that is how it stays.

I agree with the same laminate for the whole house. There is something called fiber floor by Tarkett that is similar to sheet vinyl and I was thinking I could go with a stone look for the den and kitchen. Just another idea. I will put some photos up soon.

I wil take a picture of the house and see what you guys think of a color scheme.


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you not want carpet anywhere? Laminate is great in most rooms but I think living rooms and especially bedrooms need carpet. It just makes the room so much cosier. 

However to answer your question somewhat, for anywhere you do use laminate, I'd use the same colour throughout.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I wouldn't use laminate in the bathrooms, you are asking for trouble as it relates to moisture damage.

Mark


----------



## drrazzu (Jul 26, 2011)

I installed carpet when I was younger and I just won't have it in the house.

No I was going to put sheet vinyl in the bath and kitchen. My wife will take some pics of the den which is 25 x 23 with two closet on one end and a fire place on the other.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I also agree that the same color will help with the flow let alone it would be an easier installation. I do know that some of the manufacturers have stone looks in their selections. With carefull prior planning you could do some really wonderful accents. Borders or simulated "area rug" using the stone looks. 

I am in the middle of painting a house that has laminate floors in part of the home and they used the matching baseboard. The one thing I think really makes the laminate look like "fake" hardwood floors is using the baseboards that match the floor. IMHO I prefer the look of a nice painted baseboard against the laminate, just seems less plastic. In the long run regular baseboard will be cheaper than the matchie matchie stuff, regular is easier to caulk to the wall prior to painting etc. (I hope you are planning to pull all the baseboards prior to installing the floor :thumbup: and not just relying on shoe. Pulling the existing base will make the installation go so much better!!!!! Get yourself one of those fancy little vibrating saws to cut the bottoms off the casings around the doors, will be well worth the money!!!!!


----------



## drrazzu (Jul 26, 2011)

I am not doing the work myself but hiring it done. I got a great price but I didn't ask about molding. I was planning on 1/4 round. I also prefer the painted base boards. My guys are going to wash/paint exterior including the wrought iron, laying vinyl in the bath and 1400 ft of laminate. Also, replacing a toilet and the kitchen lights. I have to buy the flooring the lights, and the toilet. The price will be $9000 give or take a dollar or two. Oh they are going to wash down the driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

You may want to get the moulding issue decided prior to the job getting started. To me 1/4 round takes away from the nice clean lines. It does have its place and that place is when you have a very wavy floor (hopefully your installers will do a better job than the installers did at the house I am working at (really bad!!!!!) , but 98% of the time I pull the existing baseboards prior to doing any new flooring be it tile, laminate or sheet goods.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I know that there are some really versitile contractors out there who do great work. Just for your own piece of mind I sure hope you have looked at other laminate and sheet good work that these "exterior Painters" have done. Just for an example, the home I am working in had all the doors replaced with six panel doors. I just spent a full day renailing the casings and caulking all the door jambs. The casings were flapping in the wind. I was hired to do painting. A good price does not always mean a good job.

I really wish you well!!


----------



## drrazzu (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh I have seen their work on at least 4 jobs and watch them work another. They do good work. These guys take serious that quality and don't over charge. They just kinda do everything.


----------

